# Shots from high residential balconies



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, since I cannot imagine myself living in even a 20 storey apartment with an open balcony, I was just wondering what it must feel like and look like standing on your balcony from say 35 storyes up?? I would not feel safe living in a place like that. How do you guys feel about that? Are open balconies from a certain height illegal in your city, because of the safety risk?
Please post pics from very high residential balconies!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Here a shot from *Londrina*. Probably between floor 20-30: 


_Flavio Conceição_

There are balconies in the city on the 40th floor, so I guess there's no limitation for that.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I have a good friend who lives in a small tower in La Defense, floor 20-something. Whenever I visited him, standing in the balcony was a bit sickening. Not in physical sense, but in a psychological sense - there seems to be a strong mysterious force that pushes me towards the edge and down. Probably the morbid fascination for forbidden gestures. Looking down makes me dizzy not because of a somatic reason but because of mentally experiencing the fall. 
I guess it depends on the height of the barrier. Ideally it comes around the height of my plexus and then I feel perfectly for for either me other the other people around.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

alexandru.mircea said:


> but in a psychological sense - there seems to be a strong mysterious force that pushes me towards the edge and down


I think all people have that. Personally I love high places.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Meh.. I like highrises when well made, but I wouldn't quite enjoy living at the last floors of it (although some would want to dictate for many to do this) ; it would be a bit weird and "scary".. no problem with normal midrises though


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

El_Greco said:


> I think all people have that. Personally I love high places.


Yeah. It's just very strong, in me; I feel like if I lived in such a place, at some point I wouldn't resist it. I guess trying some sort of flight/dive would cure it forever. I'm thinking of parachute dive, bungee jumping or (I'd love that) wingsuit flying.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Just a few from my own balcony, 22th floor:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That must be the best way to experience Rotterdam! :cheers:


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

I love Rotterdam's quirky modernism


----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)

here are some shots from my balcony in cologne, germany (37th floor). living that high up felt a bit strange at first, but you get used to the height pretty fast.


----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Posted by Eduardo Vazquez (1080p)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

MikeBourdon said:


> here are some shots from my balcony in cologne, germany (37th floor). living that high up felt a bit strange at first, but you get used to the height pretty fast.


Man, I'd be doing long exposure photography every evening!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Cologne looks very green from up there. It's a shame that you can't really see the Rhine.


----------



## MikeBourdon (Apr 16, 2014)

Wapper said:


> Cologne looks very green from up there. It's a shame that you can't really see the Rhine.


yeah, we`ve got many parks and green spaces here! you can see the rhine in the first picture (to the right of the cathedral)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

skyridgeline said:


> Posted by Eduardo Vazquez (1080p)


cool video. I love this extreme density.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Somewhere in NYC, not my apartment unfortunately :lol:

www.fotoarchitectura.com


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Same place I think










One of the balconies on Ghery tower www.extravaganzi.com


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Aqua, Chicago, USA

www.chicagobusiness.com


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's a shot I took from the 40-something floor of a residential highrise in Chicago. My boyfriend and I went to the condo of the plant manager of the BP oil refinery he works for as an engineer. We were all going to a LGBT fundraiser and stopped by this guys place before for drinks. He had a great little balcony.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

This is 8 years old, so the quality is bad, but it's a video someone took from their balcony during a tornado warning in downtown Chicago.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

^Woah! @ the first pic I mean


----------

